# Euro 2012



## ArturCPH (Apr 9, 2012)

Less than two months left, but no posts about Euro 2012 finals yet. Somebody had to start a thread at some point. Let it be me!

As an economist, statistician and gambler I analyze the 4 groups, the 16 teams, players, coaches thus doing my homework before the matches start. I am sure I am not alone. So let us gather in this little corner from time to time and write what we see.

My first pleasant trouble with Euro is Group A. What a group! Poland, Greece, Czech Republic, Russia! With all respect to these teams, any of them could be an outsider in any of the remaining groups. 

What you think? Who is going to succeed here and why?


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 9, 2012)

Great first post!

I think Greece is the weakest team in this group, the other are about equal. But anything can happen. 

Spain should be the favorites, their country teams are doing great and the whole sport in the country is rising. I am going to pick other team to win it though, I still think Spain are the best, but someone is going to surprise them, maybe in the quarters.


----------



## ArturCPH (Apr 9, 2012)

Blagodarya 

About Greece  One thing is sure: Greece is the least scoring team that qualified to Euro. And their qualyfying group can arguably be called the weakest among the all. But (attention superstitious people) once Greece was already considered the weakest team in their group. They played the opening match against hosts,  and their third match was against Russia. Everybody remembers how this story ended. (God save us from a Poland-Greece final).

Who is going to qualify from group A?

The Spanish teams is no doubt the strongest one nowadays, despite some mediocre performance shown in recent friendlies. Though I wouldn't either hurry to predict another title for them. I don't dare to say my opinion yet. Maybe on the 7th of June?


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the real value is in predicting qualifying teams from the groups. There will be some huge surprises as always.


----------



## ArturCPH (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you think Poland is done with all these discussions about two players being suspended? Half of Poland (including the national team players) is criticizing the coach for banning them.


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (May 22, 2012)

Greece will win the group. Why? Because I am Greek and I am bias.

Last time we opened the tournament agains the host team... Cristiano Ronaldo finished the tournament crying like a baby... #winning


----------



## BgFutbol (May 23, 2012)

Greece doesnt stand a chance, sorry to say it but their Euro title was total luck


----------



## WilsonYanga (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, this is nice place. Nice topic.. Well, I would go for Russia and Poland because these teams probably have the most quality.


----------



## nicholemoore23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi! I am Nichole and I love watching football game.


----------



## nicholemoore23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, I think Russia and Poland will succeed here of course because I believe in their ability and they are my favorite teams. Go Russia and Poland!


----------



## Griffey4Ever (Jun 6, 2012)

Group A is a laughing stock.

Look for Germany or Spain to win. I know they are the favourite but the line-ups are stacked. Maybe Holland can perform, well?


----------

